# Cottontops!!!!



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I went to a place I rarely go just to see if any birds were using the area. I was surprised to see all of the wigeons piled in there. It was a quick afternoon hunt with just the dog and me. The birds I shot crashed in deep water where a dog is a must have tool. It was a fun day shooting birds and watching the dog work.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Beautiful photo.


----------



## NovaNation (Oct 17, 2007)

Love them Wig. Great lookin pup as well.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Great looking dog, beautiful birds, and an 870-can't beat that!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

nice birds!


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Finally found the right one for the freezer. After shooting a lot of these over the years, i got one that has solid green down the neck. just what i wanted for the collection. in the freezer it goes!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

now those are the real king of ducks! nice widgeon!


----------



## Kdub (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice birds. Good drake widg mount in on my to do list.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice looking dog


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Sweet! I love wigeons. Pretty birds.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice Job fowlmouth


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Yes! Very nice.


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

I love hunting widgeon as well. Fun bird to target. It took me about 5 years and several hunts like this to get one that I wanted for my collection. Ironic part is I got "the one" on a quick hunt with 2 friends in Idaho. I wouldn't shoot Mallards, and that's all that was flying around, last bird of the day while we were cleaning up, was "the one". Only time I pulled the trigger all day.


----------



## ChiefAutoParts (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice. One of my favorites to shoot. I'm still looking for one to put on the wall, too.


----------

